# Google- Hughes Syndrome: simple to treat but all too often ignored. - Telegraph.co.uk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img src=http://nt0.ggpht.com/news?imgefp=PLNnBJ-oC_4J&imgurl=www.telegraph.co.uk/telegraph/multimedia/archive/01250/Hughes-Syndrome_1250373c.jpg width=80 height=50 alt="" border=1>Telegraph.co.uk[/TD][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Hughes *Syndrome*: simple to treat but all too often ignored.Telegraph.co.uk, United Kingdom - <nobr>3 hours ago</nobr>As Prof Hughes explained it wasn't *irritable bowel syndrome* (a catch-all label for a collection of symptoms in itself), but probably the effects of my *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

